# ASUS P5N32-E SLI PLUS Problem

## mikael_z

Hello i have buy my new mobo ASUS P5N32-E SLI PLUS and i have problems with the devices. Ihave try to configure the kernel even with genkernel even manually but still some devices are Unknown.

sometimes when i download files the internet connection is going down and some other times the computer freezes and needs reboot.

that is the result from lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 03a3 (rev a2)

00:00.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 03ac (rev a1)

00:00.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 03aa (rev a1)

00:00.3 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 03a9 (rev a1)

00:00.4 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 03ab (rev a1)

00:00.5 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 03a8 (rev a2)

00:00.6 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 03b5 (rev a1)

00:00.7 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 03b4 (rev a1)

00:01.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 03ad (rev a1)

00:01.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 03ae (rev a1)

00:01.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 03af (rev a1)

00:01.3 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 03b0 (rev a1)

00:01.4 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 03b1 (rev a1)

00:01.5 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 03b2 (rev a1)

00:01.6 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 03b3 (rev a1)

00:02.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 03b6 (rev a1)

00:02.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 03bc (rev a1)

00:02.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 03ba (rev a1)

00:03.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 03b7 (rev a1)

00:06.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 03b9 (rev a1)

00:07.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 03bb (rev a1)

00:09.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP55 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:0a.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 LPC Bridge (rev a2)

00:0a.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP55 SMBus (rev a2)

00:0a.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP55 Memory Controller (rev a2)

00:0b.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP55 USB Controller (rev a1)

00:0b.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP55 USB Controller (rev a2)

00:0d.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP55 IDE (rev a1)

00:0e.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP55 SATA Controller (rev a2)

00:0e.1 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP55 SATA Controller (rev a2)

00:0e.2 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP55 SATA Controller (rev a2)

00:0f.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0370 (rev a2)

00:0f.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP55 High Definition Audio (rev a2)

00:11.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 Ethernet (rev a2)

00:12.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 Ethernet (rev a2)

00:13.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0376 (rev a2)

00:14.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0374 (rev a2)

00:15.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0374 (rev a2)

00:16.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0378 (rev a2)

00:17.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0375 (rev a2)

00:18.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0377 (rev a2)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV43 [GeForce 6600] (rev a2)

04:0b.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. IEEE 1394 Host Controller (rev c0)

Anyone else has the same problem or anyone know what i have to configure from the kernel?

----------

## widan

 *mikael_z wrote:*   

> Hello i have buy my new mobo ASUS P5N32-E SLI PLUS and i have problems with the devices. Ihave try to configure the kernel even with genkernel even manually but still some devices are Unknown.

 

The "unknown devices" in lspci are just because they are not in the PCI ID database yet, it's harmless. Most of your unknowns don't need drivers anyway (PCI/PCI-E bridges, memory controllers). You can try to update the ID database and see if the proper names show up, but maybe the chipset is still too new for the database to have them:

```
# update-pciids
```

 *mikael_z wrote:*   

> sometimes when i download files the internet connection is going down and some other times the computer freezes and needs reboot

 

Any errors in dmesg when the network drops ? For the freezes, try to run memtest86 for some time and see if it detects errors, in case you got a bad DIMM.

----------

## mikael_z

thanks so much now is fine

00:00.0 Host bridge: nVidia Corporation C55 Host Bridge (rev a2)

00:00.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C55 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:00.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C55 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:00.3 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C55 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:00.4 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C55 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:00.5 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C55 Memory Controller (rev a2)

00:00.6 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C55 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:00.7 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C55 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:01.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C55 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:01.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C55 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:01.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C55 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:01.3 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C55 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:01.4 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C55 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:01.5 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C55 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:01.6 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C55 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:02.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C55 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:02.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 03bc (rev a1)

00:02.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C55 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:03.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation C55 PCI Express bridge (rev a1)

00:06.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation C55 PCI Express bridge (rev a1)

00:07.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation C55 PCI Express bridge (rev a1)

00:09.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP55 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:0a.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 LPC Bridge (rev a2)

00:0a.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP55 SMBus (rev a2)

00:0a.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP55 Memory Controller (rev a2)

00:0b.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP55 USB Controller (rev a1)

00:0b.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP55 USB Controller (rev a2)

00:0d.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP55 IDE (rev a1)

00:0e.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP55 SATA Controller (rev a2)

00:0e.1 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP55 SATA Controller (rev a2)

00:0e.2 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP55 SATA Controller (rev a2)

00:0f.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 PCI bridge (rev a2)

00:0f.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP55 High Definition Audio (rev a2)

00:11.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 Ethernet (rev a2)

00:12.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 Ethernet (rev a2)

00:13.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 PCI Express bridge (rev a2)

00:14.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 PCI Express bridge (rev a2)

00:15.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 PCI Express bridge (rev a2)

00:16.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 PCI Express bridge (rev a2)

00:17.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 PCI Express bridge (rev a2)

00:18.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 PCI Express bridge (rev a2)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV43 [GeForce 6600] (rev a2)

04:0b.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. IEEE 1394 Host Controller (rev c0)

now i have to see if the pc will freeze again cuz this is hapenning randomly. thanks for help!!!!!

----------

## Tatewaki

I like to ask how you got your Network cards to work? I got the same motherboard but i can't get my network up. I finds both network cards, but it times out when i trying to get a ip.

----------

## EasterParade

I have the same mobo without the "plus". The only way to get my network card to really run ( config no problem ) was to give the kernel the 

pci=nomsi

option on boot ( grub.conf)

----------

## Tatewaki

That worked thanks!!

----------

## Genewb

 *Tatewaki wrote:*   

> That worked thanks!!

 

You might want to stick it in /etc/modprobe.conf instead, so that msi works with other PCI devices:

```

options forcedeth msi=0 msix=0

```

----------

## EasterParade

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> You might want to stick it in /etc/modprobe.conf instead, so that msi works with other PCI devices:
> 
> Code:
> ...

 

Had it in /etc/modprobe back in march when I'v built my new box. The line has been thrown out of modprobe.conf on every reboot. Don't know why. Do you?

----------

## Genewb

 *transsib wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> You might want to stick it in /etc/modprobe.conf instead, so that msi works with other PCI devices:
> 
> Code:
> ...

 

Nope, only time that happens to me is when I reemerge nvidia drivers.

----------

## EasterParade

I've tested it again and had the same effect. The system threw out that line from /etc/modprobe.conf on reboot. 

Could you please post your modprobe.conf for me? May be there is just a syntax error on my part.

greetings

----------

## ultrabug

Many thanks for this post and solution. Worked for me too, I can confirm that the "update-pciids" actually also correct the lspci listing.

Regards

----------

## Genewb

 *Genewb wrote:*   

>  *transsib wrote:*    *Quote:*   
> 
> You might want to stick it in /etc/modprobe.conf instead, so that msi works with other PCI devices:
> 
> Code:
> ...

 

Just thought I'd point out that this issue is resolved with Linux 2.6.22 RC5, with no need for any modprobe.conf entry.

----------

## ultrabug

 *Genewb wrote:*   

>  *Genewb wrote:*    *transsib wrote:*    *Quote:*   
> 
> You might want to stick it in /etc/modprobe.conf instead, so that msi works with other PCI devices:
> 
> Code:
> ...

 

Cheers for the update mate.

----------

## Genewb

 *ultrabug wrote:*   

>  *Genewb wrote:*    *Genewb wrote:*    *transsib wrote:*    *Quote:*   
> 
> You might want to stick it in /etc/modprobe.conf instead, so that msi works with other PCI devices:
> 
> Code:
> ...

 

It seems as though I was being a bit premature with that, low and behold a reboot later and it's required again  :Wink: 

Ah dear.

----------

## EasterParade

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Just thought I'd point out that this issue is resolved with Linux 2.6.22 RC5, with no need for any modprobe.conf entry.
> 
> 

 

No entry either in modprobe.conf or in grub.conf would be of interest, as I don't know, what the entry in grub.conf does to other pci functions. Can you confirm this piece of information and does that pertain to linux-2.6.21-gentoo-r3 kernel source ( 64bit system of course ) as well or not? I only have  2.6.21-gentoo-r3.

Lioba

----------

## EasterParade

I just found this post : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-567582-highlight-.html

posted by IgnitusBoyone.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Anmeldedatum: 13.06.2005
> 
> Beiträge: 14
> ...

 

He just puts the line options forcedeth msi=0 msix=0 into /etc/modules.d/nvidia etc but also mentions boot option pci=nomsi. I should try this and take pci=nomsi out of grub.conf for testing purposes as soon as I'd like to experiment with the system. 

Btw, I don't need noacpi. 

Of course a kernel that doesn't need all this fiddeling would be a far better solution anyway.

Greetings

----------

## EasterParade

In case anyone still cares I've put the line 

```
options forcedeth msi=0 msix=0
```

 into  /etc/modules.d/nvidia and removed it from grub.conf. No problem connecting to the net. Kernel 2.6.20-gentoo-r4.    :Smile: 

I'll watch the file now and hope it won't get removed on any reboot. I'll have to take care for it on compilation of a new nvidia driver version of course but I'm pretty optimistic about the overall situation.

The link to the thread where I've found this method again:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-567582-highlight-.html

Thanks to IgnitusBoyone! The only issue is that the line is in a file that belongs to the nvidia graphics-driver. This somehow doesn't look so clean but it works.

Greetings

Lioba

----------

## EasterParade

Good news! I've just compiled new kernel-source 2.6.22-gentoo. No need for any boot option or line 

```
options forcedeth msi=0 msix=0
```

 anymore. Forcedeth accesses internet flawlessly!   :Laughing: 

May be this is news just for me?   :Embarassed: 

My "no sound problem with the tv-card" has been miraculously solved as well. Don't know whether it is the new kernel or related to the pci=nomsi thing?! (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-550534-highlight-.html)

Greetings

Lioba

----------

## ultrabug

tbh, I just added the lines on my 2.6.21-r3 and got it working, will get a look at it again when stable 2.6.22 comes on portage  :Smile: 

Cheers for all the updates tho mate, nice of u

----------

